# Free to Play: Neverwinter (Dungeons & Dragons MMO)



## AcidArt (9. März 2013)

Hey ho ihr alle, Alles klar??
Ich wollte euch mal das Spiel Neverwinter näher bringen. Es läuft im Moment in einer Beta Phase. Wer Neverwinter Nights noch kennt sollte sich hier direkt wohl fühlen 

Zuerst: Neverwinter ist Free to Play. Das Spiel basiert auf dem Regelwerk von Dungeons & Dragons, was einem Rollenspiel Fan auf jeden Fall ein Begriff sein sollte  Das Spiel wird von Perfect World (Torchlight, Forsaken World, PWI) gepublished. Im Moment ist es in einer Closed Beta Phase, welche leider nur an Wochenenden stattfinden. Das nächste Beta Wochenende ist das Beta Weekend 3 - March 22-24. Weitere Informationen gibt es noch nicht. Wenn das Spiel aber in die Open Beta Phase kommt, werde ich es sicherlich noch einmal spielen. Dann werde ich auch den Nahkämpfer ausprobieren  Was dieses Spiel wirklich besonders macht ist das Foundry. Hier können Spieler selbst Quests und Missionen erstellen. Dies gab es auch schon in Neverwinter Nights und hat für wirklich viel Spielspaß gesorgt! Ich bin gespannt, das Spiel macht einen sehr guten ersten Eindruck und ich freue mich auf mehr 

Link zum Video: Free to Play Neverwinter Closed Beta: Der Control Mage - Foundry: User Generated Content - German - YouTube
Es kann sein, dass das Video noch verarbeitet wird. Also nicht wundern, es ist gleich in HD.... 
Ihr seht dort den neuen Charakter: Control Mage. Ich spiele den Anfang und danach noch eine Mission, welche von einem User erstellt über das Foundry erstellt wurde.

Weitere Links: 
Infos zum Foundry (Selbst erstellter Content): Neverwinter Free-to-Play MMO
Beta Keys gibt es hier: Free Beta Keys, In Game Items, MMORPG Giveaways and more | MMOBomb.com
Offizielle Seite: Neverwinter Free-to-Play MMO

Infos zum Spiel:
Einhundert Jahre sind vergangen seit die Zauberpest die magischen und mystischen Länder Faerûns für immer veränderte. Mächtige Reiche sind gefallen und große Städte wurden gestürzt, sodass nur von Monstern heimgesuchte Ruinen und um den Wiederaufbau kämpfende Überlebende zurückblieben.
Die Stadt Neverwinter, das Juwel des Nordens, schien von den Göttern gesegnet zu sein. Während der Rest der Schwertküste von diesem Ereignis verwüstet wurde, blieb Neverwinter größtenteils unversehrt. Dies war jedoch nur eine Gnadenfrist vor dem unausweichlichen Verderben. Etwa 75 Jahre später ließ ein Vulkanausbruch einen Regen aus Feuer, Asche und geschmolzener Wut auf die Stadt nieder und vernichtete alles, was ihm im Weg stand.

Features:
Herausfordernd, komplex, klassisch
Erschaffe dein Abenteuer
Erschließe deinen Pfad zum Ruhm
Neues D&D, geliebtes D&D

Ciao ciao euer AcidArt


----------



## Kel (17. März 2013)

AcidArt schrieb:


> Features:
> Herausfordernd, komplex, klassisch
> Erschaffe dein Abenteuer
> Erschließe deinen Pfad zum Ruhm
> Neues D&D, geliebtes D&D


 Es ist weder herausfordernd, noch komplex, noch ein D&D. Die Beta war ein Fiasko, 08/15-MMO, das Wort "RPG" will mir da nicht über die Lippen, mehr als Name + miserabler Heldeneditor gibts da nicht.

Oh, und Ident-Scrolls kosten 800 Diamanten, man macht pro Stunde aber nur ~350 . Also echtes Geld investieren oder 90% der Gegenstände liegen lassen (unidentifizierte bringen nur 1 Kupfer, was komplett wertlos ist).
Mit D&D hats auch nur die Lizenz gemein, um mit nem tollen Namen zu werben, da steckt nichts dahiner.


----------



## th_fn_styles (18. März 2013)

Klingt ja berauschend  Naja, warten wir trotzdem mal auf's Wochenende. Neverwinter Nights hatte ich seinerzeit sehr gemocht.


----------



## th_fn_styles (24. März 2013)

@Kel
Also ident scrolls habe ich jede Menge gefunden. 

Fazit nach ca. 5 Stunden: recht actionlastig und zunächst auch kurzweilig. Mittlerweile lässt bei mir die Motivation allerdings bereits stark nach (Level15). Zumindest gefällt es mir besser als DHDR online oder Aion. Fühle mich allerdings bei offline RPGs deutlich besser aufgehoben (Witcher, Gothic, Risen, Two Worlds...).


----------



## Kel (24. März 2013)

th_fn_styles schrieb:


> @Kel
> Also ident scrolls habe ich jede Menge gefunden.


 Vielleicht haben sie die Ratio seit dem letzten Betawochenende erhöht, ich konnte nur Sachen für meine Klasse identen, die Sachen für andere Klassen hab ich einfach liegen lassen weil sie wertlos sind ohne Identifizierung.


----------



## Robonator (24. März 2013)

> 08/15-MMO, das Wort "RPG" will mir da nicht über die Lippen, mehr als Name + miserabler Heldeneditor gibts da nicht.


0815? Schau dir mal die wirklichen 0815 MMO's an und vergleich dann nochmal 
Das Kampfsystem ist in Neverwinter anders. Dazu gibt es einige Features wie z.B. der Questeditor die recht einzigartig sind. Außerdem gibt es auch viele vertonte Dialoge welche viele "0815" MMO's nicht besitzen.
Der Heldeneditor ist auch deutlich Umfangreicher als von den meisten anderen MMO's. 

Ich hab Spaß mit dem Game und auch das mit den Schriftrollen kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Hab davon mehr als genug rumliegen


----------



## Kel (26. März 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Der Heldeneditor ist auch deutlich Umfangreicher als von den meisten anderen MMO's.


 Ja, wenn man so 2007 stehen geblieben ist .

Im Vergleich zu Tera ist das ein Witz ... und der Questeditor ist auch nötig bei den miesen Quests von den Entwicklern.
Kampfsystem ist auch keine Offenbarung, Hellgate + Tera machen das mindestens genauso gut.

Sammelst du auch ALLE Items und identifizierst sie? Im letzten Beta-Wochenende konnte ich keine Items für fremde Klassen identizifieren und im offziellen Forum war das Thema Nummer 1.


----------



## Robonator (26. März 2013)

Bei Tera kannst auch nicht wirklich mehr einstellen, du hast ein paar mehr Köpfe und Accessoires. Außerdem war Tera auch kein F2P.


> Kampfsystem ist auch keine Offenbarung, Hellgate + Tera machen das mindestens genauso gut.


Aber es ist immerhin besser als all die anderen, wahren, 0815 MMORPG's.  


> Im Vergleich zu Tera ist das ein Witz ... und der Questeditor ist auch nötig bei den miesen Quests von den Entwicklern.


Weiß nicht was an den Quest jetzt so mies sein soll. Sie sind genau der selbe Standard wie bei vielen anderen MMO's auch. Eigentlich sogar beim Großteil 


> Sammelst du auch ALLE Items und identifizierst sie? Im letzten Beta-Wochenende konnte ich keine Items für fremde Klassen identizifieren und im offziellen Forum war das Thema Nummer 1.


Ich sammel sie alle, identifizieren tu ich nur die die ich eventuell gebrauchen könnte. Also Items die ich auch nutzen kann. Ich hatte bisher immer genügend Schriftrollen.
Außerdem ist das Game ne Beta, da wird sich noch was tun.


----------



## Kel (27. März 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Außerdem war Tera auch kein F2P.


 Als ich gespielt hab im März war es ziemlich F2P. Was hat das damit zu tun, ob es F2P ist oder nicht?

Tera ist F2P und Neverwinter MMO wird auch F2P.


----------



## Drina84 (6. April 2013)

Nabend,

weiß jemand wann das nächste Beta-Wochenende startet und ob dies noch funktioniert mit den Gründerpaketen? Da ich dies versucht habe zu kaufen aber leider ging dies nicht Oo


----------

